# Found an amazing waterborne poly product- want to share here



## 6string_rodder (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi folks- 

I've been searching for a while for a good substitute for spraying nitro in my shop, because nitro is such a toxic bitch.

I experimented with several products, but so far haven't found anything in the Waterborne family that I felt was satisfactory for guitar work- until recently that is

(Copy/paste from my post in another forum

I have tried Emtech (7000, which is what Stew-Mac sells now- not 6000) and was very disappointed.- it was blueish, it was milky, didn't mix well with pigments and hard to buff, IMO.

I thought I'd give waterborne poly a try. Bought a $20 quart of Deft waterborne poly at the local paint shop, sprayed some test pieces, and I gotta say I really liked the results.

So I went ahead and (after some research) ordered some Enduro Clear Poly from General finishes. -'this is the PROFESSIONAL grade stuff, I thought, it's going to be even better!" Long story short, it was a letdown. I sprayed a custom Strat project, and I had all sorts of problems, which I worked past, only to get to the finish line and be greeted by those dreadfull 'witness lines'....(poly, of course, poor burn-in)

What did work phenomenally well was Enduro-Var from General Finishes. They market it as their top-of-the-line coating, and I have to say, it's impressive (if somewhat expensive). goes on buttery smooth, stays wet long enough to flow out beautifully, and leaves a hard surface after cured. The downside- it's noticeably amber, wand the company says it's not tintable orcompatible as a clear over another product (except for their own 'milk paints' whatever that is), so great for natural shades or bursts but not much else.

Back to the Deft product. I decided to refinishing a scrap Fender neck I had in the shop to put this to a real test. And I'm completely blown away. Far as I can tell, it's every bit as good as the Enduro Var - but cheaper, crystal clear, takes pigments super easily, and adheres well over several other products that I've tried. It's the only WB finish I feel I could get an 'off the gun' finish with (say a satin or flat)

It lays on thicker than any other WB product I've tried (with the exception of Enduro-Var) and with less tendency to run- so I have had no problem with witness lines from finish sanding. Buffs out beautifully (and easily), and if you're carefull, keeping in mind the working properties, you can finish a complete spraying schedule in 1 day (2 if you're doing color or have to mask off for any reason) and the final dry film thickness can be kept to about 4mil.

I just can't say enough good things about this product, but I'm having trouble wraping my head around the fact that it's an off-the-shelf consumer product. Then again, the results speak for themselves.

It's not nitro, but given all the health and enviro drawback of lacquer, I think many of us are ready to move on, provided there is not a significant compromise in quality. And I have to say, I don't think there is here.


Any input from other user's experience will be appriciated!!!

Cheers-

M. Blackstien, Toronto
The Six String Garage » Custom Shop

P.S. Did I mention you can accelerate cure times with heat?


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

What is the actual name of the Deft product, simply "Deft waterborne polyurethane"
So Is this it?
http://www.deftfinishes.com/trade/products/water-based-topcoats/water-based-polyurethane

thanks
bob


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am not set up for spraying, but water born products certainly do make a lot of sense. Both for the environment and your health.


----------



## 6string_rodder (Aug 13, 2010)

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> What is the actual name of the Deft product, simply "Deft waterborne polyurethane"
> So Is this it?
> http://www.deftfinishes.com/trade/products/water-based-topcoats/water-based-polyurethane
> 
> ...


Yes that's the one


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you very much for posting this. I will have to try it.


----------



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi 

How long do you think it would take to fully cure, also do you think it has the same burn in capability that nitro has? 

Thanks
John


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I was using a Deft spray finish on a knife handle last week. I think it was nitro though. It sure smelled like it, and isn't quite fully cured yet, so probably. They make good stuff anyways. 

I do have a couple nice guitars with poly finish so I know it can be just as good as nitro if done right. Obviously it makes more sense from a production standpoint.


----------



## 6string_rodder (Aug 13, 2010)

jdguitarbuilder said:


> Hi
> 
> How long do you think it would take to fully cure, also do you think it has the same burn in capability that nitro has?
> 
> ...


I gave the neck I tested on a week to cure before final sanding and buffing, and it has been stable (no further shrinking). It very well may take less than that but i haven't fully experimented yet. Heat speeds up the process.

As for burn-in, NO poly does not burn in between coats, so you need to make sure your one-before-last coat is perfectly flat, and the final coat thick enough to finish sand without burning through, or you will get witness lines. You can probably cheat by spraying before the previous coat is fully dry, but you risk sagging if you over do it, and it will take longer to fully cure and harden (perhaps MUCH longer).


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the info and tips.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info...I tried locating a Canadian retailer within 100 miles of Nanaimo, B. C. and I got every state of the union down south and not a single dealer up here. Certainly glad that they have moved Texas to within 100 miles of Nanaimo.
Do you know if one of the chain stores in Canada handles the line? Sounds like good stuff.

Keith


----------

